# some desktop icons have a strange picture



## khornedaemon (May 8, 2005)

Hi, all my desktop icons of programs are covered with a white square with a picture of a box with 6 different coloured icons. am i able to restore these icons? I have tried going into properties to change the icon, but it still has that box on top.
furthermore, sometimes when i restart the pc, it switches off and when it comes back on the monitor is saying no signal and im finding i have to physically switch off the pc and turn it back on.


Thank you


----------



## khornedaemon (May 8, 2005)

please note i am running windows 7 ultimate SP1, intel core2 duo cpu e8400 @ 3ghz, 8gb RAM, 64 bit operating system


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Control Panel>Performance Information & Tools>Visual Effects>Custom>check Use Drop Shadows for Icon Labels on the Desktop


----------



## khornedaemon (May 8, 2005)

That box was already checked


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Let's make sure the problems aren't connected. Does your monitor come on in Safe Mode and do the icons look somewhat normal there?


----------



## khornedaemon (May 8, 2005)

ok, just booted in safe mode. monitor came on but icons still looked the same. i forgot to put in my original post that with my screen saver, i cant uncheck the goto logon screen option (its greyed out) and still goes to logon screen after the amount of time stated.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Is it something like this person is reporting? http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f217/my-desktop-icon-problem-613931.html


----------



## khornedaemon (May 8, 2005)

yes, thats what my icons look like. I performed what they suggested and when the pc rebooted the symbols were still over the icons


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, do the icons when clicked on open the programs?
The commands in the link from Spunk are not complete I wrote them originally and they need to remove the hidden attribute for Icon cache, try this:-


Hi, looks like we need to rebuild your Icon cache to do this follow these instructions:-


Go to Start search and type:- cmd.exe right click on the returned command prompt and select "run as administrator"

At the prompt type:- taskkill /im explorer.exe /f (press enter)
(Your desktop will go blank)

Now type each line and press enter after each line. 
Note the spaces.

CD %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Local

attrib -h IconCache.db

del IconCache.db

explorer.exe
__________________
You do not need to restart, now if this does not work do not worry we may need to run it again later the next step depends on your answer to my first question.


----------



## khornedaemon (May 8, 2005)

yes, the icons do open the programs.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, run the attached .zip file it will return a .reg file (default_Ico.reg) right click on this file and select *Merge*. Allow to be added to the registry (reverts settings back to defaults), if no Merge then double click the file and allow to be added to the registry. Restart computer.

View attachment 7Ico.zip


----------



## khornedaemon (May 8, 2005)

Hi, i have run the .zip file and found no merge, so i double clicked to allow to add to registry. the computer has been restarted (although the symbols are still there)


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, run the Icon cache delete again (my post). Restart.


----------



## khornedaemon (May 8, 2005)

Hi, i ran the icon cache delete again, no change so i tried the process from the start for the same result. cheers


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, have you recently installed some new program that may have caused this, check msconfig for startup items, disable and try again. Have you tried a system restore, as you now have the default Icon settings in reg, something is changing them, maybe a theme you downloaded.

The only other influence here is the default .Lnk file assoc, will do no harm to revert to default. Same deal as before run the .zip

View attachment 70 lnk.zip


----------



## khornedaemon (May 8, 2005)

Hi there, i will back up my stuff and try a restore. ive been putting up with it for a while now. msconfig start up is already good, i always make sure i have at least as possible happening on start up  I have downloaded a few themes as well.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You might want to disable or delete the new themes.


----------



## khornedaemon (May 8, 2005)

i have deleted all those themes, and have set it to the landscape aero theme. I have also deleted a few programs that i thought may be the cause. On my travels i saw a box that was checked and it said "allow themes to change desktop" so i unchecked the box, just a little reluctant to sys restore and ill prob use as a last resort. Im going to try your instructions again now i have that box unchecked and see where that leads me.

cheers folks


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Resources needed to run Aero> 512 MB RAM, DirectX 9.0 compatible graphics card with minimum 128 MB RAM, and a high RPM hard disk.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I would try right click on the desktop, choose "Personalize" and then "Change Desktop Icons " and click "Restore Default" and then reboot. If that doesn't do it you can uncheck "allow themes to change desktop icons" and then restart.


----------



## khornedaemon (May 8, 2005)

ok so i think im a little closer to the solution, looking through msconfig ifind Media Get2. the check was on so i turned it off. I restarted a few times and the start up prob happened a couple of times and when i looked in mscofig media get2 was checked, which makes me beleive it has something to do with it. There is no entry in my delete programs list, so i am unable to uninstall that way. so then i looked in my c drive and both program files folders and no entry in those folders either. I dont think this peice of software should be on my pc , any clues on how to rid this plague  cheers rich-m i tried what u suggested but still no good


----------



## khornedaemon (May 8, 2005)

ive just found it in users/*/AddData/Local. it wont let me delete the 2 folders (Media Get LLC and MediaGet2) tho
cheers


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, you need to post over at our security forum:-

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html


----------



## khornedaemon (May 8, 2005)

ok, thanks but i managed to find it running in the tray, so i switched it off and then i was able to delete the two folders. So now after i start up and look in msconfig, the mediaget2 that was always starting up is now gone. unfortunately the icons are still over the exe files.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Media Get2 is a Torrent download. Quote from our Rules:
P2P
We believe that the main purpose of P2P programs is to illegally download and use copyrighted material of whatever description. We further understand that there may be legal uses for P2P, but as we are not able to assess a user's intent when he/ she asks for help, we do not support P2P software and we will not assist any user in this regard. This includes but is not limited to Bearshare, Kazaa and many others.


----------

